# :::Theory Of Machines R.S Khurmi:::غني عن التعريف



## senuors (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني اضع بين ايديكم مرجع من المراجع القيمة جدا لكل مهندس ميكانيكا
ولمن لا يعرف قيمته هذه الصورة لمحتويات الكتاب 
الكتاب بالالوان وطريقة عرض رائعة 








الملف مضغوط مرفوع عالرابيد شير

لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء

تحياتي




https://rapidshare.com/files/3551216907/Theory_Of_Machines_R.S_Khurmi.zip​


----------



## ليث سلمان (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## نجاح سيد (2 يناير 2012)

*تكرم*

شكرا يا هندسة و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## senuors (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم علي الردود الطيبة
واتمني لكم الفائدة
تحياتي


----------



## menkash (5 يناير 2012)

Thanks Brother , great book


----------



## Brave Heart (10 يناير 2012)

ممكن التحميل على رابط اخر
مثلا
4shared


----------



## senuors (10 يناير 2012)

brave heart قال:


> ممكن التحميل على رابط اخر
> مثلا
> 4shared


جاري الرفع علي الموقع المطلوب
تحياتي


----------



## senuors (10 يناير 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/zip/zfX3QfWk/Theory_Of_Machines_RS_Khurmi.html


----------



## senuors (21 يناير 2012)

اتمني لكم الاستفادة


----------



## أبوعبدالله (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا شكله كتاب جميل وجاري التحميل يا غالي


----------



## senuors (5 فبراير 2012)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> شكرا شكله كتاب جميل وجاري التحميل يا غالي



تسلم علي مرورك 

تحياتي


----------



## Mahmoud Abd-Elaziz (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن يا باشمهندسين ...... حد يرفع حلول التمارين بتاعة الكتاب اذا سمحتم ؟؟؟


----------

